

History Is a Tree - realyze
http://ideasintosoftware.com/history-is-a-tree/

======
hasenj
How does Vim support this concept? I mean what does happen when you go back 30
steps then type something new?

I've been using Vim for a few years now but never heard of this before. This
interesting to me.

~~~
realyze
It stores your undo history as a tree so you can have multiple "heads". Check
out [https://github.com/sjl/gundo.vim](https://github.com/sjl/gundo.vim) to
see a screenshot, I'm sure you'll understand then.

